# What's your club kit like?



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My club is Ottestad Idrettslag. Ottestad is a suburb of Hamar, Norway, and Idrettslag translates to Sports Club. The club does other sports than cycling as well: Track and field, floorball, handball, soccer and of course cross country skiing. Our Club Colours are plain yellow and black. We do not put sponsor logos on the cycling kit.

Our cycling kit is made by Bioracer, a Belgian manufacturer supplying the Dutch, German and Belgian national teams and also, camouflaged as Oakley, Team Dimension Data. 




























So how's yours?


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

None..... I find club kits to be gay AF.

However, I do like the fact that there are no sponsors on your kit, but you look like a freaking bumble bee....


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

We are using the Italian manufacturer Ale again and have absolutely no complaints. We went with reflectors for safety this year


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Was going to say it looks OK, then scrolled down, oh it's the other guy...whoops.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Was going to say it looks OK, then scrolled down, oh it's the other guy...whoops.


Show us yours.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

dont have one. Not saying it looks bad, just the other kit was the middle of the first pic so thought that was it, and I thought it looked better.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Istill need to get an RWB kit


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

kbwh said:


> My club is Ottestad Idrettslag. Ottestad is a suburb of Hamar, Norway, and Idrettslag translates to Sports Club. The club does other sports than cycling as well: Track and field, floorball, handball, soccer and of course cross country skiing. Our Club Colours are plain yellow and black. We do not put sponsor logos on the cycling kit.
> 
> Our cycling kit is made by Bioracer, a Belgian manufacturer supplying the Dutch, German and Belgian national teams and also, camouflaged as Oakley, Team Dimension Data.
> 
> ...



Looks very good!
Somehow like Lotto Soudal!


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

Keoki said:


> None..... I find club kits to be gay AF.


My kit for the last decade...

*Assos - Sponsor Yourself* 

Not a "club/race team" hater more like not a "joiner" 

I can proudly say that in the two decades I've been riding MTB/Road, I never felt the need to be on cycling club or local race team. Not having a recognizable kit allows you to be a sneaky little sh!t in races though.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

WRM4865 said:


> My kit for the last decade...
> 
> *Assos - Sponsor Yourself*
> 
> ...


+1!

Actually even in my old years as I was racing I always had problem wearing the club jerseys and bib. I used to pretend that my club bib were in the washing machine because of my wife etc...and that‘s why I had to have a different bib.

Especially for the bibs, the quality is very different depending on the brand/ model. And since the 80s I wear only Assos bibs. I experimented with Castelli and Rapha last year but really they don‘t match Assos.

And now riding for pleasure and not racing any more for more than 20 years I wear what I like. I would have no problem to join a club but wearing their jersey/ bib is a no-go for me.

Last winter I trained with a „Team Giant“. They all had of course Giant bikes but also Giant club jersey, bib, socks, gloves etc.....and I was always told from the „leader“ that Giant has the best bikes, the best jerseys, the best wheels, etc....really annoying. Now I left that group - also for that reason.

I really enjoy being able to wear what I want when I want etc....


I do however like to see some club‘s ride where all wear a good looking kit.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My team mainly does CX and is sponsored/run by a friend's hardware/bike shop in DC. The kit has the DC flag and pink flowers all over it to represent the cherry blossoms, the big gear with tools in it is the shop's logo. I'm fine with the design and colors and I'm fine with the jersey, but I hate the bibs. The kit is made by Borah and the chamois sucks and is way too far back on the bibs. I basically only wear them for CX races because they are too uncomfortable for long rides. The shop just became a Specialized dealer, so hopefully we'll switch to their kit next year.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Velo LaGrange, nice. But not functional--for me anyway. I forgot it was custom made by a well known Italian company and as a result of my inattention I oredered my normal European size which in Itallian is one full size too small. Bah. Kiss $150 bucks goodbye. Fortunately I have several other non-team well fitting quality bibs.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Team RWB , need to order a kit soon. Made by pactimo, find out how it is shortly


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I cannot see your attachment, dcorn.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I hate how attachments work on this site. I upload a pic from my computer, why doesn't it just show up in the post??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

dcorn said:


> I hate how attachments work on this site. I upload a pic from my computer, why doesn't it just show up in the post??


You have to go and edit the post.

Just delete the picture and reupload it, it'll then work.

Why?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Didn't work. Used imgur instead, forgot i had an account.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I look like a Life-sized Good N Plenty 


View attachment 322002


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hrm, I thought this thread would get more genuine replies than snark. Anyway, I generally ride generic and logo free, and don't race. But my wife works for one of the sponsors and a friend who works with her actually does ride for the team, and I snagged an extra jersey... matches my bike and I love the fit. The kit is by Voler.


----------

